# Your Most Listened to Songs



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

While on the topic of music...

Most music streaming platforms (google play music, apple music, spotify, etc.) can show you your most played songs. For Google, you'll need to visit the web player on a desktop then navigate to your library&gt;songs and sort by number of plays. For Apple, you should be able to see a Top 25 Most Played auto playlist. For Spotify, you can use https://spotifystats.com/ or https://www.statsforspotify.com/. It'll be interesting to see what you people _really_ like to listen to   

My top 10 most played songs:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

So for us old people do I just take pics of my CD's?


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So for us old people do I just take pics of my CD's?


Thought you'd be an 8 track guy?


----------



## envirotex (Aug 24, 2020)

Surprisingly (or not), Let the Drummer Kick by Citizen Cope is my most played.  There's also a lot of Hollywood Undead though, too.  Tex Jr. and Mini-Tex both used a playlist with HU that got a lot of high school workout room play...

And this one just got another play because you know COVID, and I haven't listened in ages...


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 24, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> So for us old people do I just take pics of my CD's?




Mine are mostly mp3s I downloaded on Napster.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

#limewire4life...

I am still pissed at myself for throwing away all my cassettes when I moved!

I cant seem to find a way to show this on an iphone 8?  They used to have a top 25 played auto playlist but I dont see that anymore?

But before Rona I had tix this summer to:

REO Speedwagon

GNR

Luminaries 

Kenny


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

Ah limewire. I remember that. I used Rhapsody for a little while, too, because somehow it let me download all the songs I wanted for free to my mp3 player.

After a while I switched over to bit torrents and my life was forever changed.

Then music subscription services came out and I felt much better paying for music since I know people that received cease and desist letters from their ISP telling them to stop using limewire, FrostWire, torrents, etc. or else.

Plus the quality is much better with subscription services, and they play instantly instead of having to wait for downloads.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

envirotex said:


> Surprisingly (or not), Let the Drummer Kick by Citizen Cope is my most played.  There's also a lot of Hollywood Undead though, too.  Tex Jr. and Mini-Tex both used a playlist with HU that got a lot of high school workout room play...


Dang. I haven't listened to Hollywood undead for a long time. I remember when I downloaded their demo album (limewire days ). I liked the song Circles. Not too much into their music anymore.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2020)

anything and everything except techno...the electric beat makes my head/ears hurt


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 24, 2020)

So nobody else can access their most listened to songs?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2020)

I dont use spotify or anything similar - The only way I can pull mine up is to log into itunes on an actual PC, and I havent done that in at least 5 years.


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2020)

In my defense...nope, I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 24, 2020)

No judgement here @csb  Pasek and Paul are great composers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> So nobody else can access their most listened to songs?


i listen to music via an old and apparently seldom used device called a radio.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

snickerd3 said:


> i listen to music via an old and apparently seldom used device called a radio.


*sorority girl voice* Like Pandora?


----------



## Anthr_Engr (Aug 25, 2020)

lots of caribbean and afrobeats


----------



## Anthr_Engr (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> *sorority girl voice* Like Pandora?


not iheart radio?


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 25, 2020)

My "top songs" gets heavily skewed by songs which I put on repeat when I'm napping or play when I'm working. 

Spotify says my most listened to artist of the century is Pink Floyd, interestingly, since they don't have any songs on the all time list right now.

Most of these are nap/work/League of Legends music. Via Stats for Spotify:




Holy F, Apparently I've been listening to Swift's new album a lot in the last 4 weeks.
I was very pleasantly surprised by the quality of the songwriting/lyrics on this album.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 25, 2020)

@Roarbark I haven't heard of anyone on your top tracks. Will have to check some of them out. Seeing some of the stuff you're into, have you heard of Julien Baker? I like her boygenius collaboration album.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 25, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> @Roarbark I haven't heard of anyone on your top tracks. Will have to check some of them out. Seeing some of the stuff you're into, have you heard of Julien Baker? I like her boygenius collaboration album.


Here's a bit of guidance:
*Porcupine Tree *- Post Rock ish? You'd probably like these guys, judging by your list. Lazarus is probably their "lightest" song. Try their song "Blackest Eyes".
*Nick Drake* - Fingerpicking Driven Guitar Singer Songwriter, John Martyn sort of style. Try "Pink Moon" or "Things Behind the Sun"
*Sean Angus Watson *- Guitar Looping. Repetitive and Soothing. Listen to this while I work often. 
*Shallou *- Chillhop type electronic, play this in the background when I play video games sometimes.
*Punch Brothers *- You play banjo, You better know these guys. Their banjo player is ridiculously good. If not, I can recommend a couple songs!

Ahh! Yeah I'm a fan of those three! especially Phoebe Bridgers (Maybe just cause I've listened to her more than the others.) 
She did a live collaboration with an artist named Noah Gunderson that was superb. 
Link: Phoebe Bridgers / Noah Gunderson - Killer / The Sound


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 25, 2020)

csb said:


> [pic omitted]
> 
> In my defense...nope, I'm just going to leave this here.


What if we reeeewriiiiite the staaaaaars


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Here's a bit of guidance:
> *Porcupine Tree *- Post Rock ish? You'd probably like these guys, judging by your list. Lazarus is probably their "lightest" song. Try their song "Blackest Eyes".
> *Nick Drake* - Fingerpicking Driven Guitar Singer Songwriter, John Martyn sort of style. Try "Pink Moon" or "Things Behind the Sun"
> *Sean Angus Watson *- Guitar Looping. Repetitive and Soothing. Listen to this while I work often.
> ...


I've started listening to these. Gonna play through more today. Just remembered Bear's Den is another good one.


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> Dang. I haven't listened to Hollywood undead for a long time. I remember when I downloaded their demo album (limewire days ). I liked the song Circles. Not too much into their music anymore.


I liked Hollywood Undead way back in the MySpace days before they went mainstream and sold out big time.  Can't say I blame them, but boy do they sound different today.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

I used to have this cassette- left it in my 1984 Ford Ranger by accident when I sold it to buy my first Jeep -


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Catchy song. My face while watching the video:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

epic @ 2:29 it shows "the big chicken"!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

Ok so I was able to get my top 25 playlist - dumb but you have to create it on iTunes (PC/Mac) and then syncs to you phone and then it shows up-

but it doesn’t show up on the pc since I never use that for music but shows on the phone.... here’s the first half of the top 25...... 

a few are strange....


----------



## Supe (Aug 26, 2020)

I always did have you pegged for a Flo Rida/Ke$ha fan.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

Im going to give it a week and see if it changes any. Its supposed to auto update.

This sounds old school but I have a 500 MB hard drive built into the radio and actually use that more so than the phone - it has all my CD's stored onto it plus the stuff from itunes...

My jeep has the uconnect radio and even though I have tried I cant seem to disable the feature that stops the music playing whenever you get a text or phone call - its so F'n annoying..


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 26, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> I've started listening to these. Gonna play through more today. Just remembered Bear's Den is another good one.


Ooh. Their song "Roses on the Breeze" popped up on one of my procedurally generated playlists, and I love that one.  They've got a new album since I looked last.
I'll try to listen through more of them today.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 26, 2020)

This is fun, I like seeing everyone's lists.

My top 10 of all time, according to Spotify:

1.  "Got Me Wrong," Alice in Chains
2.  "You Only Live Once," The Strokes
3.  "Cowboys from Hell," Pantera
4.  "Never Miss a Beat," Kaiser Chiefs
5.  "Instant Crush," Daft Punk ft. Julian Casablancas
6.  "Nice to Know You," Incubus
7.  "Bridge Burning," Foo Fighters
8.  "Tom Sawyer," Rush
9.  "Panama", Van Halen
10.  "Mouth for War," Pantera


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Hah, I use Pandora. There doesn't seem to be a most listened to songs (or even artists) available to me, unless I want to go and do some manual labor that I'm really not interested in doing.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 26, 2020)

Okay! I got something. It's just from 2019, however.

Most listened to stations (which don't necessarily play just those artists, but those artists + similar sounding artists):


Cole Swindell Radio

Taylor Swift Radio

Dave Koz Radio

Luke Bryan Radio

Rüfüs du Sol Radio

Top Artists:


Taylor Swift 

Rüfüs du Sol

Miranda Lambert

Creedence Clearwater Revival

Lizzo

Top Songs:


"Me! Ft. Brendan Urie of Panic At the Disco" by Taylor Swift - 30 plays

"You Need to Calm Down" by Taylor Swift - 28 plays

"The Archer"by Taylor Swift - 24 plays

"Miss Americana and the Heartbreak King" by Taylor Swift - 23 plays

"I Forgot That You Existed" by Taylor Swift -23 plays

Top Albums:


Lover, by Taylor Swift - 401 spins (this is the album that has all of my top five songs)

Red, Deluxe, by Taylor Swift - 168 spins

Fearless, by Taylor Swift - 152 spins

Speak Now, by Taylor Swift - 147 spins

1989, by Taylor Swift - 145 spings

Guys and gals, can you believe that I'm a TS fan?? Haha! I definitely am, though I haven't been for my entire life. Most of my Pandora listening is during work hours, and for that I heavily favor country music (Cole Swindell radio, primarily), Taylor Swift, and occasionally smooth jazz. Outside of work, I mainly stream KCSM 91.1, which is a local jazz station that I love, love, love. Or occasionally, a throwback hiphop station on the local radio. What else is not exemplified here is that on my husband's Spotify, I often listen to Bonobo!

I guess if you wanted to simplify my current music tastes, I'm a fan of country, Taylor Swift, jazz, classic rock, and chill electronic music, mostly.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Aug 26, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> Okay! I got something. It's just from 2019, however.
> 
> Most listened to stations (which don't necessarily play just those artists, but those artists + similar sounding artists):
> 
> ...


Taylor has been my celebrity crush for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 26, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> Taylor has been my celebrity crush for as long as I can remember.


Ever since she did this?






@leggo PEalso, for your viewing pleasure


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 26, 2020)

Roarbark said:


> Ever since she did this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm lying on the cold hard ground, and you're watching Disney Channel.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2020)

Y’all better pipe down with the Taylor Swift talk - it might summon the Canadian goose!


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 26, 2020)

If you have a problem with Canada Gooses then you have a problem with me and I suggest you let that marinate.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 26, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Hi, I'm lying on the cold hard ground, and you're watching Disney Channel.


Was that an actual thing? I never got Disney Channel.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 27, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> If you have a problem with Canada Gooses then you have a problem with me and I suggest you let that marinate.
> 
> View attachment 18519


This was not a dig at you, unless you have a pseudonym account on here with a certain Canadian goose handle.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2020)

@canadagoose


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 27, 2020)

RG, NO!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2020)

unless he meant that Chattaneer = CandaGoose?


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 27, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> unless he meant that Chattaneer = CandaGoose?


It seems Chattaneer has a different taste in music though.



leggo PE said:


> RG, NO!


Hmmmmmmmmmmm

Is Canada Goose really a fake account of @leggo PE's?  They both seem to have an obsession with Taylor Swift!


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 27, 2020)

Just quoting some letterkenney.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## leggo PE (Aug 27, 2020)

mudpuppy said:


> It seems Chattaneer has a different taste in music though.
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Is Canada Goose really a fake account of @leggo PE's?  They both seem to have an obsession with Taylor Swift!


Gawd, I would reach new heights (or, rather, depths?) if that were a fake account of mine!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2020)

We use the Amazon music from Prime at home a lot- I dont know what amazons obsession is with Garth Brooks but they seem to inject him into any country request - I wish there was a command where you could play 80-90's country minus Garth!


----------

